# Terrazzo mop sinks



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OK, I had one come in obvious at the supply house that it is broken. The second one was over poured into the drain. In hind sight I should have tried chipping it out and hope I didn't crack the sink. The third one comes in and I wasn't able to see any defects until I removed the shrink wrap. I found cracks along the perimeter of the inside base and metal sticking out of the casting. I cannot remember ever having these issues. Here is a few pics of the last one. Am I being too critical and do you actually think it would last? I didn't.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You really can't see it in these pics but there is a pretty good crack all the way around.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A bit to picky. Chip it off. Is the top ok ?? Is the inside ok will it hold water ?? If so make it work. A grinder works well. With a fine wheel. Ui install these a lot. What brand is it?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

those mop sinks are too expensive to have defects like that . We install those on HEB's and Tom Thumbs and they are in pristine condition.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

the ones we use are just like that except they have a stainless steel cap all the way around the top of them. I haven't seen any that are in that bad of shape.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> the ones we use are just like that except they have a stainless steel cap all the way around the top of them. I haven't seen any that are in that bad of shape.


The ones I normally get are the Fiat but like you said, it is usually good to go. The few I have replaced that had SS were on one edge. What brand do you use?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

the one we use is Fiat


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think fiat is the same we use. Il check a submittal


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

could just go with grinding it down and testing it for leaks like tex suggested , three bad ones is a lot to put up with for one mop sink.


----------

